# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  اسم الطفل يؤثر بحالته النفسيه

## أمل الظهور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 


تلعب الأسماء دوراً كبيراً في حياة الأفراد بصفة عامة والأطفال بصفة خاصة  وعندما يكون اسم الطفل مقبولاً و منتشراً بين الجماعة فإنه يساهم كثيراً في النمو النفسي والتكيف والتوافق مع هذه الجماعة . 

هذا ماتؤكده الدراسة التي قامت بها أميمة منير جادو ، الباحثة بالمركز القومي للبحوث التربوية والتنمية بالقاهرة تحت عنوان " تسمية الأطفال في الفولكلور المصري" 

وتضيف :" ان الإسم اذا كان شاذاً أو قبيحاً فإنه يكون مدعاة للسخرية والتندر به بين الجماعة. 

وإذا تكررت هذه المواقف لدى الطفل فإنها ستؤدي الى ضيقه وقلقه وتوتره الذي يزداد إزاء اسمه حتى يصل لشعوره بالنقص ، فيلجأ للعزلة والوحدة والإكتئاب وكأن اسمه عار يضيق به ، يطارده أينما ذهب ، مما يساهم في انسحابه من المجتمع ، وتسير عمليات النمو النفسية والوجدانية لديه في الإتجاه السلبي، فتنتج عن ذلك شخصيات لا تخلو من المرض . ويلعب الفلوكلور دورا بارزاً في تسمية الأطفال، فالإسم هو الشخص كما يعلمنا الفلوكلور ، ولذلك تحاط عملية التسمية في المجتمعات التقليدية ببعض الإجراءات والإ حتياطات وتخضع لبعض القواعد الدقيقة ، فالإسم هو تكريس للميلاد الإجتماعي للشخص الذي يدخل من خلال عملية التسمية الى عضوية الوحدة الإجتماعية التي ينتمي إليها. 

وهناك طائفة من الأسماء الغريبة والمضحكة مثل: 

الأعور ، بلاص ، حلوف ، خيشة ، غراب ، الأعمش وغيرها ...* 

*وهي اسماء قد تبعث على السخرية للحظات، انما الحقيقة ان تلك الأسماء اطلقت على أصحابها بدافع من معتقدات شعبية وليست مجرد تعبير عن ذوق اصحابها ، فالأم التي يموت لها ولد أو أكثر تطلق على وليدها الجديد اسما قبيحاً غير مألوف لكي يعيش ، والأم التي يتعثر حملها فترة من الزمن تفعل نفس الشيء .. كذلك من تنجب ذكراً بعد عدة إناث .. والفلسفة الشعبيةالكامنة وراء ذلك هي رد القوى الشريرة عن الطفل لإنقاذه من الأمراض أو الموت". 

ولأن المصري يقدس النعمة فهو يقسم عليها لصيانة العهود ، ولذا كانت بعض الأسماء مشتقة من النعمة مثل نعمة ونعيمة ونعمات ونعمان ونعيم كذلك الأزمان والشهور. 

**منقول* 


*تعليق ..*

*انا ما يقهرني ويضحكني الا اسماء البدو* 

*بجد تموتني ضحك اصلا زين مني لو نطقتها* 

*مزعل هاا بعد يهون من جابته امه وهي زعلانه* 

*بس* 

*طحنون ، خلفان ، عمشه ،حمشه* 

*دغش* 

*والله حاله* 

*سلاموو*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يسلموو اموول ع المووضوع الحلوو والاسامي الطريفة
وحتى اني يضحووني اسامي البدو وخذي هالمجموعه 
عمشة  زحمة غيمة  سعدة  مطرة رنوة 
هههههه
كفايه ؟؟
بالنسبة لينا انحس انهم مضحكه 
ومرة قلنا لوحدة من المعلمات جدية الاتقول لانا 
احسن من  اساميكم
أكبر 
و
تكتم (أم احد الائمة تكتم)
و
شهزلان 


قلنا لها شو معنى  رنوة سكتت
هههههه قالت وشو معنى شهزلان
قلنا لها ملكة بالفارسية الاتقوول طويلين لسان
ههههههههه
داك اليوم لعبنا فيها لعب
بالنسبة للموضوع
 الصراحة كنت الاول اكره شي عندي احد يسالني بس انتي بالعايله اسمج جدية 
ههههههه
بس حاليا
 اني احب اسمي مووووت ودايم ادلع به على البنات 
لاني الوحيدة الا اسمي بالعايله جدية وبس اني وثنيتين بالبلد اسامينا جديه 
يسلموو اموول
وسوري ع الهدرة

----------


## ملكة سبأ

أختي ومشرفتنا الغالية 

أمول

أشكركِ غاليتي وفي انتظار مواضيعك دائما

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك العافية 

وتسلم الايادي 

عاد اسامي البدو 

مساكين اليهال عندهم 

الا جوعان وشبعان وما ادري ويش 

الله المعين بس على هالاسماء 


تسلمي امووووله 

تحياتي لك

----------


## أمل الظهور

*بشاير ،، ملوكه ،، ام محمد* 

*مرور لاحرمنا منه* 

*اسعدتني اطلالتكم* 

*موفقين*

----------

